# whats the name of this plant



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi , I bought this plant this spring and had no name tag on it, It is an annual plant, I would like to keep it over winter, am wondering if it would survive if I take it in the house over winter, or plant it in the ground and leave it outside over winter? I see lots of nice plants that you K P people put on there, all beautiful. I would sure appreciate any suggestions , thank you all so much and Blessings to all.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Can you please attach a picture?


----------



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

sorry I didn"t get the picture on ,will try again,


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like a type of coleus. That's my guess but I'm sure someone on this site will give you a more definitive answer. It is lovely.


----------



## E vie (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like a Begonia.


----------



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

The date on picture is wrong, it should be August 16 , 2021


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

My first impression was begonia, and they do well as houseplants.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like coral bells to me.


----------



## Patem (Nov 17, 2012)

I just looked it up on a plant identify site and it is Coralbells, Saxifragia.I didn't find the care information though.


----------



## vjlang98 (Mar 21, 2019)

Coral bells or heurchera. It is a perennial that is hard to kill. https://gardenerspath.com/plants/perennial/heuchera/


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I agree it is heuchera. Your post does not indicate what country or climate you are in. Here is the Pacific Northwest it winters over and is considered a hardy perennial.


----------



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

I live in South Dakota and this year we are having a hot dry summer. the winters usually very cold and snowy, sure hope I can keep this plant going as I reallylike it.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Coral bells


----------



## clperry3208 (Jan 21, 2013)

Coral bells. However coral bells are a perennial.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks just like my begonia.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Yep, coral bells. I have three but they never seem to get bigger over the years.


----------



## joyceagnes (Aug 3, 2019)

It's a: https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=huechera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

E vie said:


> Looks like a Begonia.


I agree; it's two types of Begonia. They can be treated as indoor plants. Lovely plant!


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

It's definitely a coral bells (or heuchera) plant, possibly Heuchera Purple Palace. Coral bells are perennial plants and evergreen. I'd check on-line to make sure, but I would think that you could bring it in for the winter.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ade said:


> Yep, coral bells. I have three but they never seem to get bigger over the years.


I was just about to say the same thing. I'm in Michigan (cold winters). They come back every year but never get any bigger. So pretty though.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Coral bells. It’s perennial here in Vermont. Maybe a covering of mulch, even just fall leaves can help it winter over.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

https://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/flowers-and-plants/planting-heuchera


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

coral bells - a perennial which will come back each year, likes shade


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like coral bells to me too


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I have one, it winters fine here. The first year, daughter put it in a pot and put in greenhouse, next year forgot and it made it just fine. It’s about 7 years old now


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like Huechera to me! I think you could winter it inside. It likes shade so a north window might work! Not sure it would survive a harsh winter outdoors! If it grows well you might divide it and try one next winter or contact your extension agency and ask them. I have two and in SC they are getting too much sun and not enough water and are not happy at all. Have to move them!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

vjlang98 said:


> Coral bells or heurchera. It is a perennial that is hard to kill. https://gardenerspath.com/plants/perennial/heuchera/


Yes. Correct


----------



## momma p (May 9, 2011)

It is definitely a Heuchera, which makes it a hardy perennial. (I would tell customers at the nursery/garden center that "Perennials are PER-manent.", to help them remember which plants were which.) It is happiest (during the winter) when I can keep mine covered with snow to prevent winter winds from drying them out. They are also happiest when protected from the hottest sun during the summer. I have mine on the East and North sides of the house. Keep the roots mulched and cool. Good pick, by the way. Not all Coral Bells' flowers are that pretty!


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree it’s a heuchera which is a perennial, from comments others have made I would think it will survive your winter with some mulch if you don’t cut it back after the first frost that will give it some extra protection. Cut it back if necessary in the spring when it puts out new growth


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Usually an annual is just that -- one year. Oh, WoW! I didn't realize that there were so many different begonia plants - various colors, variety of leaves. Try a search or check the companies that you can order plants. Here's 2 Michigan bulb, Breck's


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

I have one of these, however I don't know it's name. I live in the Sierra foothills where we get very hot weather in summer and freezing in winter with snow. This plant sits on my deck year round and and never has had an issue. I have had it for many years.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Don’t think it’s begonia, I saw this plant at the garden centre yesterday and was looking at it. Similar to Astilbe. I’m in the UK and names can vary.


----------



## katylamb (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely a Heuchera ????????


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Not coleus nor begonia. It is a variety of coral bells aka heuchera. This beautiful perennial winters over beautifully in Rhode Island. I live very near the coast in a very windy area. The high winds and salt air are tough on many plants. Gardening is a great hobby. Hope your plant survives the winter in South Dakota.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Its a Heuchera I have a couple in the garden. They are lovely and so varied. If in pots, like mine they are subject to vine 
weevils eating the roots.

https://www.google.com/search?q=heuchera&rlz=1C1GCEA_enGB856GB856&sxsrf=ALeKk03A_p7ALB_ZHYuI1LDFTv0jW9OpSQ:1629370214987&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=2ahUKEwiJm_yG9bzyAhU0EFkFHQqTBiAQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1366&bih=625

J


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Those are Coral Bells, they are a perennial. They dye bacon winter, so bet plan would be to plant it in the ground, sooner than later so that it gets established. Or put the pot in a garage or shed for the winter.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely Heuchera. Very Hardy in UK. Lots of different varieties, some with gold leaves some with nearly black, and all shades between.


----------



## daisysmom (Dec 1, 2011)

I believe it is Coral Bells, I have one in my garden. They are perennial in Northern Michigan. Do nicely in part shade


----------



## Sandy Michalik (May 5, 2014)

Coral bells. Hardy in zone 3. I would think you can put it in the ground, or keep it in a pot.


----------



## ltokos (Jan 5, 2014)

I am in zone 4 and my coral bells overwinter great! They get a little bigger each year


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

this is not a Begonia.
This is a perennial and it survives perfectly well in our New England winters. I think it needs to go dormant out of doors.

Someone posted it does not get bigger.....If it does not increase in size...does it develop off shoots? Additional plants? And if you leave them all alone they can get huge...or you can dig up and divide.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a type of Coral Bells (the only name I know them by).
I have them in my flower beds and the come back each year.
I don't know where you live but I am in south central Penna.


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

The label on my perennial plant was "Coral Bells". Before I mulch my flower bed in the fall, I cut it back to about two inches above the ground. It comes back every year. I live in Kansas.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Gabbylynn said:


> sorry I didn"t get the picture on ,will try again,


It is a Cora-bell. I have some in my yard. They are perennials and take a harsh winter. I am in WI. Plant it outside, I have mine on the southern exposure. They do well with indirect light or a little shade. I don't think it will survive in the house over winter. https://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/flowers-and-plants/planting-heuchera


----------



## omatoma (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree, heuchera. There is also a lime green variety that I love


----------



## sallybuckets (Oct 9, 2018)

Definitely Heuchera. I've had one for years, comes back every year. Flowers aren't very impressive, but the leaves are very nice.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Whatever the name is, is gorgeous.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Gabbylynn said:


> sorry I didn"t get the picture on ,will try again,


Forget the name but that is a perennial in Central Wisconsin. I also had it in my garden in NJ.
Easy to grow.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Gabbylynn said:


> sorry I didn"t get the picture on ,will try again,


your right. Coral Bells and it will overwinter in the ground. Easy care plant.


----------



## jordanmegg (Mar 7, 2016)

I could say coral bells.


----------

